# Funding help request for my autistic son



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi all, I've been a member on here for a few years now although i don't get on much since i sold my TT. I'm trying to fund raise using every avenue open to me at the moment. Please take a read through my post and help if you can. Many thanks...

For a while we've been concerned about my son's development as he wasn't talking or engaging the way that a normal 3 year old should and recently I got the heart breaking confirmation of my fears when Ben was diagnosed with autism and learning difficulties.
Instead of posting on forums or researching mods, my wife and I have spent most of our time researching the best therapies for autistic children as the NHS offers literally nothing :-(

All of this research points to the fact that the only real option for Ben is ABA (Applied Behavioural Analysis), which is the standard in countries like the USA. Sadly, to get this therapy for Ben, the cost is so far outside of our reach (around £32,000 a year!) that we are starting to try to fund raise to pay for it.

So on to my shameless plug, normally I would never accept charity, but for my son I will gladly put away my pride and ask for help. So if any of you would like to help out, the link to our funding page is below.

Obviously I cannot justify spending money on cars whilst I am saving for Ben's therapy so if anyone wants me to help them out on their cars in exchange for donations, then I'll happily do whatever I can 

Thank you all for reading this far!

http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

£10 sent

Good luck mate


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you so much, we really appreciate it. Hope you and your orange TT are doing well ;-)

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Donation made, all the best to you and your family.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you so much 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Garth said:


> So on to my shameless plug, normally I would never accept charity, but for my son . . .


you can be as shameless as you like :lol: and normally I dont give to charity but with 4 little grandchildren I appreciate how things can be so close to home, donation made, all the very best to Bens future


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## thenewguy (Oct 4, 2012)

£10 sent mate, not a lot but hope it helps


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

That's my donation made. Good luck with the little fella and fingers crossed you raise what you need.  
Regards
Mark


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Donation made.

Good luck with your little lad


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you all, you're true gents 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Donation made Garth, theres no shame in wanting the best for your child 
Best of luck to you and your family and in reaching your target

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you so much. Shame can take a back seat, along with dignity if necessary. I'll run a marathon in a mankini if I have to for my boy!
I really appreciate the thought and donation

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Donation made Garth , hope it helps


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you, every little helps, even if its just ideas or moral support.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

£10 sent mate, all the best

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Try here first https://gcmaf.se/ before anything else

Currently they have 8000 patients, 3500 autistic children.

In 15% GcMAF makes no difference. 85% improve, if only a little, and of them 15% have their autism eradicated.






GcMaf is naturally produced by the body. What has been found in vaccines is that they are specifically targeting (turning off) the production of GcMAf which is essential for the immune system.

Treatment is 450 euros and it is a one off treatment which reactivates the production of GcMaf. There is no side effects as it is a naturally produced. I would try this route first before spending a fortune.

https://gcmaf.se/gcmaf-science/how-gcmaf-works/

You can visit their clinics www.immunocentre.eu which are in Germany and Switzerland.

All the best

Frase


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow, thanks. I will take a look at that 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

To be honest Frase, after a little bit of lunchtime reading, I'd like to stay well away from that. There's a very unsavoury undertone to the whole thing and no clinical results to back up the claims.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

There is lots of clinical studies but if it were me then I would not even hesitate.
You would rather spend 36k and not try 450 euro on a natural substance.

Clinical trial papers get removed when things work. The cancer industry is worth 160 billion a year. Anything that cures cancer is attacked period.

http://www.collective-evolution.com/201 ... e-but-why/

Many doctors are winding up dead - The link is GCMAF for all of them.

Don't believe wholeheartedly in an industry that makes money from people's pain and suffering. I have worked for 3 different Pharma companies and know how things work from the horses mouth.

Your choice I just wanted to to share the information as you will spend 36k and I suspect get little back.

I would say any GcMaf industry is more guarded rather than sinister with the competition (big pharma) they are up against which stops at very little to make money.

Good luck and all the best with your sons recovery


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

I do appreciate any suggestions and advice. I'm just very wary when there are production plants being shut down and the medication being labeled as 'unsafe for human consumption'.

I will try anything for my son, but not risk further damage to his health. I'm going to look in to it further, but after an hours reading, there seemed to be more worrying reports than encouraging regarding GcMaf.

If there were genuinely no risk, I'd sell my car and pay for it in a heartbeat if that's what it would take.

There seem to be s few conspiracy theories regarding GcMaf and dead doctors, but there also seems to be some very convincing arguments for saying its a load of rubbish, preying on desperate parents like me. Further research needed by me before I even consider it. Hell, I spend ages weighing up where to buy a pen for the best price/service, never mind my family's health.

Thank you for the info though, any ideas are worth looking in to at this stage 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Done 

I wish you all the luck in the world. Having had a severely disabled child, I understand your worries for your son very well.

Keep your chin up


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you much, and I wish you all the best for your family too

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

all the best Garth. 36k is preying on desperate parents. 450 eur is a cheap remap.

i'll send you 450 euros if you just look into it

A cheap flight to a clinic on a weekend is all it will take. I'll pay. If after that you can say it is not good then that is fair enough. 8)


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

garth, for what its worth i agree with frase in that you should find out much detail than only reading.

I am suspicious of the pharma industry and why treatments cost tens of thousands - its an astonishing amount.

Ultimately that may be the final route but IMHO worth exploring greater detail what alternatives can offer..
either way all the best with your research

Ian


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

http://immunocentre.eu/research-papers/

Don't want to sound like I am banging a drum here

"Around 180 scientists from 8 nations have published research papers on GcMAF."

"We ourselves have written 31 research papers, all peer reviewed and published in prestigious scientific journals or conferences."

"9 papers in Autumn 2014 making 15 in the year so far"

"In the autumn of 2014 our scientific team published and presented at prestigious conferences, 9 peer-reviewed scientific studies that demonstrate a plethora of effects of GcMAF in vivo and in vitro."

There is more clinical trials and peer reviews than you can shake a stick at 

http://immunocentre.eu/feedback/

"Here is some feedback from the parents of autistic children who were treated at our clinics recently:

We came to your clinic with our 5 and a half year old daughter on 16th February, initially for one week. She was diagnosed with HFA autism when she was about 3 years old, but we have been noticing also a lot of sympthoms from ADHD spectrum. Our main issues were high hyperactivity, low concentration, low flexibility, moodiness. She even had problem with accepting her name.

After two weeks using the protocol, she is no longer ADHD! She can concentrate on tasks, is more interested in things and is more patient. Each day we go for a walk in the afternoon and she is walking with us with smiling and talking. We feel like a normal family now, like all the other normal families.

She is not so stubborn anymore, much more flexible. She now likes her name! It is great!
It is really nice to spend time at home when your child is not screaming, running, crying all the time! We recommend the GOleic protocol to every family because we really believe in its power!"

Sebastian K:

"We started our autistic son on the Home Protocol. We saw some improvements in speech but the progress was slow. After we heard that you had a clinic in the Netherlands, we decided to take our son there for treatment. We noticed big improvements after the first day at the clinic - he was a lot calmer, no longer agitated and more improvements in speech. We are so happy that we have got the chance to try out the treatment on such short notice. Life is sometimes full of surprises. We continue to see improvements, latest improvement being eye contact. It gives us hope and reasons to continue. We wish the clinic a successful start and progress with new patients. Thank you so much."


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

OK thank you, I'll do some serious research in to it this week. If it really does turn out to be a viable option and gives good results, I'll be paying you not asking for money! 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Have you tried setting up a *GoFundMe* page?

I get emails from them appealing for donations for various people's appeals from all over the world - you might raise some additional money through people checking their website, or get your appeal highlighted through an mailout, though they do charge a percentage for the service (like pretty much all companies that raise money for charity these days, but you don't get something for nothing anymore...)

http://www.gofundme.com/

Good luck!


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks. That's basically what we've done. The difference is that gofundme take a much bigger cut of what you raise than the gogetfunding site we're using. They do the same job but for half the fee.

http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Garth - did you get a chance to read my PM?


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi Matt, just read it and replied thanks.
Bloody Tapacrap no longer alerts me to messages no matter what it's set to do!

http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## Amey443 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi I have a daughter with cerebal palsy I know it's completly different to autism but have you contacted the turn 2 us charity they put you in touch with other charity's that can help you, for example I needed my drive way ramped we had used all our savings trying to adapt our house so it's accesible for Daisy but we had run out of money both of us being electricians turn to us put us in touch with an electricians charity who paid for the drive way they also put money towards a stairlift I raised half by jumping out a plane! Also look up the family fund they give grants yearly we have had holiday vouchers and this year Daisy got an iPad air 2 next year I'm thinking of a one of those hot tub spas as the warm water is good for her. They also help with days out and white goods and lots more!
Also look up direct payments u will never be told about this you contact your council and ask to speak to someone about them they basically get you a social worker if you don't already have one and then they work with you to find things that might help your son and yourselves the amount is different for everyone so I now have a second carer for my daughter who takes her trampolining on a Thursday after school and looks after her on a Friday evening and some weekends it really helps I also use it to pay for swimming lessons and horse riding 
also make sure ur getting the carers allowance, and tax credits we also get disability living allowance I'm sure you know that
But if I can help just let me know 
Amey


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

E3 YOB said:


> Many doctors are winding up dead - The link is GCMAF for all of them.
> 
> Don't believe wholeheartedly in an industry that makes money from people's pain and suffering.
> 
> I totally agree with the above.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Garth,

Read your story this morning and found it extremely moving, I do hope that the treatment helps Ben with his communication and that he has a wonderful Christmas, £10 donation sent.

Phil


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you so much. 
We've been doing so much research into the various treatments and therapies available including the ones mentioned in this thread. The bottom line is that ABA has proven results with zero risk to Ben. He's now had 3 sessions and the results are massively encouraging, even from 3 days! He's booked to start full time in February, so all of our spare money is going towards saving for this.

We really do appreciate everything that people are doing to help us, and even £10 does make a difference. No one has much spare money these days, so we're especially grateful that strangers are willing to spare some for Ben 

http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Garth,

How's is Ben, hope he is responding well to the treatment.

Phil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks Phil.
Ben is awesome and is so much fun to be around, he starts his proper program next month so we can't wait! 
He's having odd sessions before his program starts and its so encouraging. This week he was sitting down at a table, sorting picture cards with the therapist. This on its own sounds so minor for a child of 3 and a half, but it's big progress for Ben. Just getting him to be compliant and follow simple instructions without running off is a big deal!
He ate a potato with gravy on it today and that, belive it or not, is a massive improvement for him as he doesn't really eat at all, other than fromage Frais and the odd biscuits.

Small steps, but big ones. We're hoping for even bigger ones I've he's full time. Very exciting for us right now. I reckon we'll also have raised about enough to fund ABA for six months by the time it comes to it, which is amazing 

http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------

